# Meet my little 'big' bully....Breaker!



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

Meet JawBreaker, he is my little dog with a big bully attitude. He's an American Bully and probably got the funniest personality of any dog I have ever owned. He is like a needy kid.









Breaker having a temper tantrum.









Breaker trying to look like a perfect little angel


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I love his face! Very handsome


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

So handsome!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LovinGuinny (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I love him! Such a very handsome fella!!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

He's so dang cute!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice looking bully... His color is unique.. His black has both the black without red pigment and the black with red mutated pigment.. Nice lookin up:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love me some Breaker! Great pics babe!


----------



## Joey71 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice dog...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Good lookin doggy.. short and wide!


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

nice coloring


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Good lookin boy you got there!! I like a nice black dog!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Solid guy! He's def a good lookin' dog.


----------



## LincsMom (Jan 14, 2013)

What a big boy, and so handsome. Can you say Tank? Wow what a boy.


----------

